# NYX 162 single eyeshadow swatches, complete with the 50 retired shades..



## Asphyxiation (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope this help some of you.. ^^
  	Each picture is clickable to see in a bigger size.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	I also made it as a slideshow.


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! How great of you to do this. Thanks so much hon. I am sure this will come in handy for many many many of us! U r awesome!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jan 22, 2011)

tthelwell said:


> WOW! How great of you to do this. Thanks so much hon. I am sure this will come in handy for many many many of us! U r awesome!


 
	Thank you sooooooooo much ! Now I blush. lol..
	I'm just glad to have helped..!


----------



## Venar (Jan 22, 2011)

This is so very helpfull. I´m so glad you took the time to take all the pictures, and so well and color coordinated.

  	Thank you very much!!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jan 23, 2011)

Venar said:


> This is so very helpfull. I´m so glad you took the time to take all the pictures, and so well and color coordinated.
> 
> Thank you very much!!


 
	I'm so glad you say this.
	I often look at my palettes and wish someone would coordinate them... lol..

  	Thank you soo much ! I'm glad to help...


----------



## Modmom (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you so much.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

wow this is a great collection!!!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks so much! Really well organized and pictures are great


----------



## stupidgya (Jan 24, 2011)

oh my! this is so fantastic. what a very kind of you! this swatches really helps me! thankyouuu!


----------



## missminikat (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 27, 2011)

Good job, it's really helpful!!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! This was a lot of effort. Thanks!


----------



## 27blysse (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for this Asphyxia, I really appreciate it, I'm new to NYX shadows, and this always helps me make decisions.  I love that the colors are groups, so I can see which are cool/warm toned- I'm anti-warm toned like you wouldn't believe 
  	<3


----------



## alexandrasmith2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Aw! This is crazy! thank you!!
  	I have to ask, did you buy all of them one by one at a store?


----------



## Asphyxiation (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone !!!!!!!!



alexandrasmith2 said:


> Aw! This is crazy! thank you!!
> I have to ask, did you buy all of them one by one at a store?


  	I ordered little by little of cherry culture. 
	I think the largest amount I ordered at one time was 40 shadows..


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks so much!  That was extremely helpful!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 6, 2012)

AWESOME! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Twin Star (Dec 9, 2012)

*What a GREAT job !!! Thank you so, SO much for all these swatches, they really helped me to buy eyeshadows online ! You're amazing, thank you again !*


----------



## idontlikesunday (Feb 28, 2013)

This is SO helpful. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ouicestloui (Apr 11, 2013)

I just found your post and have to say it's amazing! This is so helpful when ordering online :} Pity, I really like some of the ones with stars too :b


----------



## Olivyah (May 10, 2013)

Wow this is SO so so so amazing!  And the layout, descriptions & wicked quality, I'm in total awe. Thank you so much!!!! I have a feeling I'm gonna be up all night shopping now...
​


----------



## elenaa (Sep 22, 2013)

are these mono eyeshadow same quality as those in pallets??


----------



## Spikesmom (Sep 22, 2013)

I think the quality of the singles is better than the palettes.


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the quality of the singles is better than the palettes.

  You're right. They are, by a long shot. Thank you for posting this. I love NYX shadows


----------

